# My Automag-II



## bigsky109 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looked around here but didn't see any of these handguns so I figured I would share mine. I am the original owner of this AMT Automag-II. It is a WMR-22mag rimfire handgun. It had a jamming issue with some ammo when it came out and it likes to fire Winchester ammo. This gun is pretty loud and has a recoil like a .38 special. If you are expecting the typical 22LR noise and recoil you will be in for a big surprise. The muzzle flash is huge, about 12 inches in diameter and it is really fun to fire.

Extraction and holding the case when firing was interesting how AMT overcame the issue. This excerpt is from wikipedia, "There were a number of engineering challenges to overcome in designing an autoloading .22 WMR handgun. Not the least of which are extraction problems. The extraction problems stem from the fact that the slow burning rifle powder of the .22 WMR cartridge develops a late peak pressure. This can cause the case mouth to expand and jam in the chamber when fired from a handgun. AMT overcame this issue by drilling 18 holes at 90 degrees to the chamber. A sleeve was then welded over the chamber; providing a tiny amount of clearance for the excess gas to escape from the first set of holes on back to the second set, thereby relieving the pressure enough to prevent the case from sticking." Really looks funny when the case is extracted with the burnt marks in the case. Little dots all away around the casing.

Now the wife and I joined the local shooting club we look forward to shooting this gun again. Should be fun. Here are a few pictures:


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Awesome!:smt1099


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I remember that gun well. I was working in retail firearms when those were available. Rather unusual gun - I thought the Millett Sights were nice, but those New Year's Eve sparkles on the top of the slide?

I also remember every one we sold - because the buyers always brought them back to the store & said, _"This thing don't work." _


----------

